# yamaha rx v2600 - surround sound setting



## casey21 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi - I'm new so I'll try to make sense with my question. I have a Yamaha rx V2600 receiver. I'm wondering if there is a setting for making a 2-channel program (i.e. regular tv show not broadcast in 5.1) into pseudo surround sound utilizing all of my speakers (5.1 is my set-up). Please let me know if you need any additional information from me in order to provide a response. Thank you so much!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all Welcome :wave:



casey21 said:


> ... I have a Yamaha rx V2600 receiver. I'm wondering if there is a setting for making a 2-channel program (i.e. regular tv show not broadcast in 5.1) into pseudo surround sound utilizing all of my speakers (5.1 is my set-up).


Yes there is ...:yes:

To start you can use any of the DSP (Digital Signal Processing) on the receiver (Prologic II, Neo 6, etc.) ... when you're watching a stereo program, just choose any of the DSP an you'll be okay.

Then, you need to set up the receiver properly, so any time that it gets a stereo signal the output will be in 5.1 (If you can read the manual, I have the RXV-2700 and is set up to output 7.1 from any source ... but I don't recall step by step right now :bigsmile


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Take a look at pag 41, 73 and 74 on the user's manual ... pag 41 describes how to enjoy a stereo signal in multichannel (5.1 in your case) :yes:

EDIT: I think what I did is to set the surround decoder to Neo 6: Cinema ... so everytime there's a program in stereo mode, it will use the Neo 6 to decode to multichannels.


----------



## casey21 (Sep 3, 2008)

First, thank you for your replies. Couple of follow-up questions. What is the difference between standard and enhanced (button 6 on the remote)? It sounds as if I first select standard or enhanced and then a decoder. Would I then go into the GUI menu to set something up so I receive the stereo signal in 5.1 permanently? 

Once this is finally set up correctly, would the icons located on the face of my receiver show 5 speakers in use as compared to 2 speakers in use when it's 2-channel?

If you know any step-by-step instructions that would greatly help. As you can see, I'm a bit lost and the manual only serves to confuse me further.

Lastly, when would I want to use the 2ch-stereo and 7ch-stereo option? (sorry - this is a little off-track and unrelated to my issues above).


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

casey21 said:


> First, thank you for your replies. Couple of follow-up questions. What is the difference between standard and enhanced (button 6 on the remote)? It sounds as if I first select standard or enhanced and then a decoder. Would I then go into the GUI menu to set something up so I receive the stereo signal in 5.1 permanently?


You can go directly to the main menu through GUI and do the set up :yes: (remote is used if you want to change the decoder when watching something without going into GUI).

I remember that I went to the main menu set up ... then for every input source (DVD, TV/SAT, etc.) you'll have some options ... there you can set the decoder (is been a long time since I did it that I don't recall exactly step by step; just go into the menu and play with the settings :bigsmile



> Once this is finally set up correctly, would the icons located on the face of my receiver show 5 speakers in use as compared to 2 speakers in use when it's 2-channel?


No. it will display the input signal (in this case stereo); but the sound will be outputed on all speakers ... even if the display just shows L+R.



> Lastly, when would I want to use the 2ch-stereo and 7ch-stereo option? (sorry - this is a little off-track and unrelated to my issues above).


In my case I don't use the 7ch stereo because the reciver is used just for movies ... but if you'll use it for music you can choose the 7 channel speakers to have a better experience (use 2 channel first and then swith to 7 channel, you'll notice the difference :yes


----------

